# Die Daiwa Popular Serie 501 - 506 und weitere Daiwa Rollen



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

Mit der im Jahr 1976 herausgekommene Popular Serie mit den Modellen 501,502,503,504,505 und 506 versuchte die Fa. Daiwa
der innenliegenden Spule (mit Chenille Streifen) nochmal Leben einzuhauchen. Dies misslang genauso wie bei der DAM Quick P Serie.
Der Siegeszug der aussenliegenden Spulen mit deren Vorteile war nicht aufzuhalten.
Entsprechend der 8000er Serie wurde -etwas untypisch für Daiwa- auch bei der Popular Serie das Schneckenrad als Geriebeform verwendet.
Die vier kleinen Modelle wurden mit Druckknopfspule und die beiden großen Rollen (505 u. 506)  mit schraubbarer Spule ausgestattet.







Bei der Serie von 6 Rollen wurden nur drei Gehäuseformen zum Ansatz gebracht. D. h. die 501 und 502 hatten das gleiche Gehäuse,
wurden aber mit unterschiedlichen Rotoren ausgestattet. Gleiches sieht man z. B. auch bei den neueren Rollen wie der Spro Red Arc Serie.

Die Preise der Rollen lagen zwischen 47,50DM (501) und 67,00DM (506) und die Serie wurde in Japan hergestellt.






Unter Berücksichtung der o. a. Punkte war die Serie vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her gesehen sehr sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Thomas. (30. März 2020)

tolle Vorstellung   eine 503 habe ich auch, ist nicht so mein ding aber ein Geschenk meiner Enkeltochter da Opa ja alte Rollen sammelt.
was aber schön ist zu sehen das da ja eigentlich nicht viel ist was kaputt gehen kann


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2020)

Schöner Bericht, vom Zeitpunkt und von der Farbe waren die zeitgleich mit der Silber-Serie auf dem Markt?


----------



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> was aber schön ist zu sehen das da ja eigentlich nicht viel ist was kaputt gehen kann



Ja das stimmt, da geht nicht viel kaputt. Vor allem am Getriebe nicht.


----------



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, vom Zeitpunkt und von der Farbe waren die zeitgleich mit der Silber-Serie auf dem Markt?


Ja, die Silver Serie und die Popular Serie kamen ungefähr zeitglich raus, bzw. einige der Silver Serie wurde ein Jahr
früher in Deutschland angeboten. Die Silver Serie dann aber zukunftsweisend mit überlappender Spule.


----------



## Bilch (30. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja, die Silver Serie und die Popular Serie kamen ungefähr zeitglich raus, bzw. einige der Silver Serie wurde ein Jahr
> früher in Deutschland angeboten. Die Silver Serie dann aber zukunftsweisend mit überlappender Spule.


Wie bei DAM die P 220-550 (1979) und die 1000-5000 (1978) Serie.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht hat jemand noch ein paar Daten über diese Rolle, eine Daiwa 7700A









Übersetzung 1 : 3,2
Gewicht 625 Gramm
Nur Linkshandbetrieb
Aluminium-Spule, gleicher Durchmesser wie DAM Quick Finessa 550, aber höher gebaut, also mehr Fassung.


Links DAM-Spule, rechts Daiwa

Das Getriebe ist ein normales Tellerrad-Kronenradgetriebe 



Was erstaunt ist die Bremse dieser Rolle, die Bremsscheiben haben eine Durchmesser von 22mm und es sind insgesamt 8 Scheiben verbaut (DAM 550 Finessa hat 17mm Durchmesser und 5 verbaute Scheiben).



Links Daiwa-Bremse, rechts DAM Bremse.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Juni 2020)

Die Daiwa 7700 A ist die Nachfolgerrolle der Daiwa 7700. Die 7700 A kam 1975 auf den Markt und wurde ab 1976
u. a. von der Fa. Balzer in Deutschland angeboten.
Sie kostete damals mit Ersatzspule 53,50DM,, hat ein Schnurfassung von 360m/0,40mm und eine Übersetzung von 1:3,1


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

den Vorgänger 7700 gab es übrigens auch schon 1969...wann genau erschienen kann ich aber nicht sagen, da mich diese älteren Modelle auch nicht wirklich interessieren.
Interessant sind aber die etwas unterschiedlichen Katalogangaben.
Im 69er Milbro wird die 7700 mit einer Übersetzung von 3.4:1 angegeben, im 74er Daiwa mit 3.1:1
Da letzteres auch im Balzer drin stand, denke ich das dies auch eher stimmen sollte.

Das interessanteste Modell dieser alten Daiwa-Rollen ist übrigens die 7850, gab es als 7850, als 7850RL (Links/Rechtsumbau) und auch als Highspeed-Version 7850H.
Getriebetechnisch äußerst interessant da mit der Bauweise innerhalb der kompletten Serie alleinstehend.
Wahrscheinlich hierzulande nur sehr schwer zu finden, denn das waren wie auch die 7700 eigentlich heavy-duty Rollen fürs Salzwasser.
In den Staaten findet man die noch öfter, wenngleich auch sehr oft abgeranzt und auch nicht billig.


----------



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2020)

In Deutschland  wurde die 7700 auch erstmals durch die Fa. Balzer *1969 *vertrieben. Übersetzung 1: 3,4.
_Zur Ergänzung:_
Angefangen hat die Fa. Balzer mit dem Vertrieb der Daiwarollen 1965. Da wurde die Daiwa 730 noch Conti 300 genannt.
Ab 1966 wurde dann selbst gelabelt mit Daiwa 730 ect..


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

@eiszeit  ich finde deine Vorstellungen  zu ganzen (Kompleten) Serien immer wieder genial, noch genialer würde ich es finden wenn du dafür einen Neues Thema erstellen würdest dann müsste ich nicht mehr suchen, ob A-Serie o. SS, Bronze usw. sie hätten es alle verdient.
vielleicht könnte sich ein super genialer über aus kompetenter netter Mod. die mühe (natürlich nur mit dem ok von Eiszeit) machen dieses zu tuen wenn es technisch machbar wäre?


----------



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2020)

OK


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> OK


 
das ist schon mal toll, jetzt das wichtigste, welchen überaus netten kompetenten hoch qualifizierten göttlichen Mod. müsste ich den hier fragen? ich wäre natürlich auch dann bereit, sollte es ein mal ein Persönliches treffen mit ihm geben, dann auf ein 3 Gänge Ruhrpott Menü einladen (1 Gang= Cola o. Bier bei Rauchern noch nee Kippe, 2 Gang Currywurst große Pommes Doppel Mayo. 3 Gang= Kaffee o. Bier  bei Rauchern noch nee Kippe, )


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das ist schon mal toll, jetzt das wichtigste, welchen überaus netten kompetenten hoch qualifizierten göttlichen Mod. müsste ich den hier fragen? ich wäre natürlich auch dann bereit, sollte es ein mal ein Persönliches treffen mit ihm geben, dann auf ein 3 Gänge Ruhrpott Menü einladen (1 Gang= Cola o. Bier bei Rauchern noch nee Kippe, 2 Gang Currywurst große Pommes Doppel Mayo. 3 Gang= Kaffee o. Bier  bei Rauchern noch nee Kippe, )




Ich würde @Hecht100+ nominieren.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde @Hecht100+ nominieren.


ich möchte jetzt keinen Mod auf die Füße treten, aber ich dachte mir schon das er hier der fähigste ist (und wahrscheinlich völlig unterbezahlt)


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2020)

Selbstverständlich.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

bei @Hecht100+ würde ich noch diese drauflegen


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2020)

Kein Problem, aber erst heute Abend. Und dann jede Rollenserie ein Thread, oder wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen. Muss nur schauen wegen der Fotos, das die auch sichtbar bleiben, nicht das die als Weiterleitung dann im Bericht stehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mal die Bronze Serie neu gemacht, passt das so?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2020)

Bronze-Serie, Apollo-Serie und SS-Serie sind jetzt Einzelt, wenn noch was, bitte melden.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bronze-Serie, Apollo-Serie und SS-Serie sind jetzt Einzelt, wenn noch was, bitte melden.


genial  da sind noch einige, ich schau mal bei DAM. und immer langsam, deine Adresse kannst du mir bitte per PN senden, das mit dem Menü bekommen wir auch noch hin


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Juli 2022)

Ergänzend zum ersten Beitrag:

Bei der Daiwa 505-506 ist die Spule nur in eine Richtung drehbar sprich die Schnur kann abziehen jedoch kann von Hand nicht die Schnur über die Spule aufgespult/eingedreht werden da diese Mechanisch an der Spule blockiert wird.

Die Daiwa 503 besitzt zudem als einzige Rolle dieser Serie eine Matchspule in Kunststoff die ebenfalls als Druckknopfspule gebaut wurde.













Zudem wurden bei der Daiwa 503 auch unterschiedliche Rotoren und Grundträger verbaut, vielleciht kann diese jemand zeitlich einordnen.

Mit Japan Aufdruck:





Mit Aufdruck am Rotor:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Juli 2022)

Zur 503

Von der Daiwa 503 gibt es anscheinend noch eine 3. Version und zwar mit bedruckten Aluminiumschild  und nicht wie die geprägten der ersten Varianten. Ich nehme mal stark an das es sich hierbei um die letzte Version der 500er Reihe handelt.

Kann hier jemand mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## eiszeit (16. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Zur 503
> 
> Von der Daiwa 503 gibt es anscheinend noch eine 3. Version und zwar mit bedruckten Aluminiumschild  und nicht wie die geprägten der ersten Varianten. Ich nehme mal stark an das es sich hierbei um die letzte Version der 500er Reihe handelt.
> 
> ...


Yep Josef, diese Version mit dem farbigen Seitenemblem kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Diese beiden sehen bissl ramponiert aus. Hab sie so bekommen. Würde nicht damit fischen wollen. Sentimental bin ich bei andren Geschichten.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Danke !


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Diese beiden sehen bissl ramponiert aus. Hab sie so bekommen. Würde nicht damit fischen wollen. Sentimental bin ich bei andren Geschichten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420978


Geile Rollen, besonders die letzte, sieht zwar schon sehr heruntergekommen aus, ist aber trotzdem eine tolle Rolle.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Die und dann noch 2 DAM  würde ich für eine Sportex 
Black Stream in 80 gr WG geben.


----------

